
Polygon goes to Poland (2014) - striking
http://www.polygon.com/features/2014/7/16/5885167/poland-game-industry
======
hebdo
A really well done take on the country's history, though in a completely
different tone: [http://warsawrising.eu/](http://warsawrising.eu/)

------
Zombieball
Semi-related anecdote: I just visited Poland for my first time, and what
shocked me the most (aside from how cheap beer is compared to Canada) is the
cost of cellular data:

5 złoty for a SIM card with 1GB of data (approx. $1.36 USD / $1.79 CAD). 10
złoty for 3GB. Incredible!

~~~
slowmotiony
I'm Polish and seeing the prices in Germany was my first small culture shock.
:) 20 euro for a mere 1GB that doesn't work more often than it does,
ridiculous.

Also, what's worse is that you have to give the cell company all your personal
information before they let you use your sim card! How is that not scandalous
to people here is beyond me.

~~~
expertentipp
> seeing the prices in Germany was my first small culture shock.

It's like being in a third world country. Hey Germans, my _babcia_ in Poland
has better mobile internet than you!

> How is that not scandalous to people here is beyond me.

And yet they love to brag how important the privacy is and how they do protect
it.

------
pawelk
> When Hitler ordered that Poland's capital be razed to the ground, the German
> military took him literally. After the war, less than 10 percent of Warsaw
> was left standing.

Here you can see how bad it really was:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vx3aGiurRbQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vx3aGiurRbQ)

It's a 3D reconstruction created by leading Polish computer animation studio
based on aerial views taken in 1945.

------
expertentipp
> Wroclaw was one of the few Polish cities that survived the war relatively
> unscathed.

Wrocław was destroyed in 70%. The current Wrocław is basically a Polish
interpretation of how a former German city looked like. Still beautiful
though.

------
ClintEhrlich
Hmm... I get a redirect loop when I try to click the link.

------
stared
If it seems like tl;dr a summary of the report is here:
[http://culture.pl/en/article/what-we-can-learn-from-
polygons...](http://culture.pl/en/article/what-we-can-learn-from-polygons-
trip-to-poland)

------
mintplant
Might want to add a "(2014)" to the title.

~~~
dang
Thanks, added. Interesting that this article didn't appear on HN at the time.

~~~
stared
It was posted a few times before:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=polygon%20poland&sort=byPopula...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=polygon%20poland&sort=byPopularity&prefix=false&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)
Just, getting on the front page is some sort of quality x interest x luck.

